
Fintech Week 2016: report finds Britain to be the world's leading FinTech centre - merlin_g
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/fintech-week-2016-report-finds-britain-to-be-the-worlds-leading-fintech-centre
======
gamechangr
I'm a little suspect of the findings, mostly because the study was
commissioned by HM Treasury...which is a department of the UK government.

So it could be re-worded to say that "the UK Government reports that Britain
is the top FinTech centre in the world".

